# Hart Katamaran wieder da! (Bellyboot, Pontonboot)



## tackle-import.com (8. Oktober 2013)

#6







Das Pntonboot mit dem wohl besten Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist wieder auf Lager!

http://www.tackle-import.com/Hart-atamaran

Gruß,
Kai

http://angeln-mannheim.de


----------

